# Cheias em Olhão e Faro



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2007 às 21:30)

Vou tentar arranjar várias fotos das cheias registadas em Olhão e Faro, mas para já deixo aqui algumas fotos das cheias de Novembro de 2006













1ª foi tirada a 5 de Novembro e as duas últimas é em Faro,a estrada que liga à universidade k eu passei e tive sorte que não fiquei parado no meio do mar de água no dia 28 de Novembro onde choveu 44,3mm em uma hora e 29 mm em 10 minutos


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 22:10)

Excelente 
Boa recordação esses temporais de Novembro


----------

